# Substrate barrier



## Erickas8090 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have been researching vivariums recently to make sure I do everything correctly and I searched my question a few different ways and can't seem to get the wording right. 
My question is: how do you "set up" the substrate barrier? I under stand it goes between the false bottom and substrate. I am going to use weed barrier as a barrier and the egg crate light grid thing and PVC for the false bottom and probably abg mix from joshs frogs for substrate. Do you do just a single flat layer from one end to the other, do more than one layer or maybe push it in tight and make little hills and dips?


----------



## SuperAWE (Aug 21, 2016)

A single flat layer works. Depending on how tight your eggcrate is to the glass, some people zip tie it to the eggcrate.


----------



## Erickas8090 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply SuperAWE! 😀


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

I would recommend testing your weed barrier fabric to make sure it lets water through. I had the same kind of substrate barrier in mind at first then ran across a similar comment about it not allowing water through. I tested it by running water from the faucet and it did NOT go through! It simply puddled up on top of the fabric. We switched to using several layers of new window screen from Home Depot. That's worked well so far.


----------



## Erickas8090 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks B-Lans! I read a comment somewhere on here that said something along the lines of the weed barrier needing watered through. I'll have to look it up again so I can test it that way and make sure it will work


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Erickas8080,
Here is a picture of a build I am in the middle of right now. 



I have never had need of more than one layer, but I use Turface with a layer of leaf litter over it for my substrate. I attach it with zip ties, but only because it holds it in place long enough for me to put a bead of silicone around the edge. This will seal it off from the drainage layer. I use cut pieces of PVC pipe as risers to lift the egg crate off the bottom. 

Hope that helps,

Mark


----------



## Erickas8090 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Mark! 
That helps a great deal. I didn't even think about siliconing the edges!


----------



## David1 (May 27, 2013)

I have 2 tanks running on the Home Depot window screen and it's Bing working fine for me in my case I use 2 layers of screen


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

weed blocker isn't all made the same some let water through and some do a terrible job. Window screen will allow too many isopods and springtails fall through to their deaths into the water below. I used to use window screen btu I had to take apart a viv ones and the amount of dead springs and isopods was pretty hefty. Pretty much a whole layer of them on the top of the water. 
I now use Duck brand A/C filter foam you can get from walmart. It has amazing drainage and it keeps your microfauna from drowning. 
You can get it for $.99 at Walmart 








Air Conditioner Filter - 24 in. x 15 in. x 25 in. | Duck® Brand

Also Josh's Frogs' ABG mix isn't really ABG mix


----------

